
One Plane Was Allowed to Take Off After Flights Were Grounded on 9/11 (2011) - ForFreedom
http://www.businessinsider.com/only-one-place-was-allowed-to-take-off-after-flights-were-grounded-on-sept-11-2011-2011-9
======
edge17
here's another "only plane allowed to fly" story
[http://abcnews.go.com/US/September_11/saving-kareena-
sept-11...](http://abcnews.go.com/US/September_11/saving-kareena-
sept-11-attacks-stopped-infants-transplant/story?id=14437024)

